
Why I Need an AR-15 - jonstokes
https://medium.com/@jonst0kes/why-i-need-an-ar-15-832e05ae801c#.wc7uf7uaw
======
ctulek
I agree with the introduction part of the article. However, pro gun guys
should also stop this "my right to own a gun is in constitution" BS. Once this
is also done, it just boils down to a certain group of people having a
specific need to be fulfilled.

The problem is that we all have different needs that we want to fulfill but we
limit ourselves for various political, sociological, and environmental
reasons.

In my neighbourhood, a gun shop is robbed, and hundreds of guns are now in
black market. I not only see all these mass shooting news but also lots of
irresponsible gun owners killing/hurting themselves or family or friend.

If we have introduced a new gadget today, with so much security and safety
issues, I guess it would be ridiculed in days if not hours. It is clear to me
that guns are in the same category and I don't care if the author of this
article or any other person uses them carefully. It is just that many people
don't.

------
fernandosoteras
I will save the time of my fellow HNs: the author says that he need to have an
AR-15 because of tradition.

~~~
jonstokes
I'm pretty sure you didn't read the article.

